# Household Issues



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

We've got for years already a Dyson vacuum cleaner, without a bag etc. But lately we notice, how quickly the plastic dust-gatherer is filling up. Every two weeks my wife sends me out to empty it. Before that it took about a month... So what is going on? Is Holland getting more & more dusty? How dusty is the place your living in?

We bought a 'dehumidifier' for 1.50 Euro. It contains a bag with secret powder that magically sucks humidity out of the air into a plastic container. For about 200 Euro one may buy a electric device that does the same job. Well, I was just wondering: is such an electric device really 130 times as effective as this cheap magic powder stuff?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> We've got for years already a Dyson vacuum cleaner, without a bag etc. But lately we notice, how quickly the plastic dust-gatherer is filling up. Every two weeks my wife sends me out to empty it. Before that it took about a month... So what is going on? Is Holland getting more & more dusty? How dusty is the place your living in?


Perhaps you are now vacuuming more frequently?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Kivimees said:


> Perhaps you are now vacuuming more frequently?


Every Saturday morning.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> We bought a 'dehumidifier' for 1.50 Euro. It contains a bag with secret powder that magically sucks humidity out of the air into a plastic container. For about 200 Euro one may buy a electric device that does the same job. Well, I was just wondering: is such an electric device really 230 times as effective as this cheap magic powder stuff?


Typically powder dehumdifiers will remove around 500ml of water in about a week. After about 4 to 6 weeks they are full and you get rid of them. Sometimes you can heat the powder to dry it but ... An electric device will remove upwards of 1 litre in 12 hours. If you want to keep a wardrobe dry, then use powder. If you have a general condensation problem then an electric device is best.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

We've got a flatscreen Philips TV connected to two devices. One is from a cable provider called 'Ziggo'. Their internet device shows Dutch TV + lots of other channels. The other one is a high end satellite receiver VU+Duo, that enables us to watch Czech TV & all TV channels from Britain, by picking up the signal directly from Astra 3 & 2 satellite. When I switch from Czech TV/BBC to Dutch TV I notice a visible deterioration of the TV picture quality. Instead of dead sharp faces, landscapes etc. on BBC I see watery wobbly wash-outs on Dutch TV. And at the same time 'Ziggo' is boasting on the ultra topquality they are providing to their customers! It's a pity I cannot get 'Ziggo' through the satellite receiver (this was possible in the past).  Perhaps someone among you has an illuminating idea...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> We've got for years already a Dyson vacuum cleaner, without a bag etc. But lately we notice, how quickly the plastic dust-gatherer is filling up. Every two weeks my wife sends me out to empty it. Before that it took about a month... So what is going on? Is Holland getting more & more dusty? How dusty is the place your living in?


Some of these fancy vacuum cleaners are made for people whose houses are already cleaner than my house will ever be, fanatics who whip out a vacuum cleaner at the first sight of dust. For normal people a vacuum like that will plug up in short order, 5 minutes if you have a shedding dog.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

We have two cats. I can spend hours with the vacuum and floor mops, and 30 minutes later there is cat fur appearing out of nowhere on the floors. We have ceramic tile throughout the house so the cat fur is quite noticeable. 

We are not fanatics about house cleaning, but do pick up at least once a week. It takes us a full three days to completely clean the house before company arrives for dinner - fortunately that only happens twice a year.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

TxllxT - can I ask why on Earth you'd want to have Czech TV?????

Do they still have the weather forecast by a topless presenter on Saturday evenings??


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> TxllxT - can I ask why on Earth you'd want to have Czech TV?????
> 
> Do they still have the weather forecast by a topless presenter on Saturday evenings??












My wife suffers from a 13 year long addiction to the Czech sitcom 'Ulice' (Street). Further on Czech TV has a lot more homemade programs than for example Dutch TV. (probably they are more patriotic). Anyway, we feel connected to our Czech family by watching from time to time the same programs. With the upcoming X-mas season the Czech will be submerged into fairy tales with valiant knights & beautiful princesses. Yeah, then you feel the Czech soul!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, we've got all those old films on DVD - Sůl nad Zlato, Kočičí Princ, Tři Oříšky pro Popelku, whichever, you name it we've got it!! Damned Czechs, they get everywhere!!! But anything with Libuše Šafránková in it will keep me happy!!!

We've often thought about getting Czech TV here in England, but beyond news on CT1, and of course Večerníček, It's all rubbish, alas. I don't know Ulice, bohužel.

Where are your family's Czech roots? My better half is from Prague, with a bit of Hradec Králové, plus a touch of Jindřichův Hradec.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> Yeah, we've got all those old films on DVD - Sůl nad Zlato, Kočičí Princ, Tři Oříšky pro Popelku, whichever, you name it we've got it!! Damned Czechs, they get everywhere!!! But anything with Libuše Šafránková in it will keep me happy!!!
> 
> We've often thought about getting Czech TV here in England, but beyond news on CT1, and of course Večerníček, It's all rubbish, alas. I don't know Ulice, bohužel.
> 
> Where are your family's Czech roots? My better half is Prague, with a bit of Headed Králové, plus a touch of Jindřichův Hradec.


My wife's family is rooted in Moravské Valašsko. When we drive from Holland to the Slovak border, we pick out whatever nice spa for a night's stay. Lovely country, lovely beer & lovely people (when you speak their language).

By the way, 'Ulice' does have quality.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

A favourite quote of mine:

“There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”
Quentin Crisp


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have been there a couple of times, TxllxT. Had a good friend from Vsetín. And of course it's Janacek land, a few visits to Hukvaldy....

Vsetín once had a decent ice hockey team. Whatever happened to them???


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remove dust only when it gets to the stage where I can actually finger-write my name in it. Cobwebs are more annoying - they suddenly appear near the ceiling making my place look like something from _the Fall of the House of Usher_ and yet the spiders themselves are never anywhere to be seen. I remember once using the vacuum to remove some high cobwebs and for my troubles I brought down a strip of the wallpaper. How we laughed...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Robert Pickett said:


> I have been there a couple of times, TxllxT. Had a good friend from Vsetín. And of course it's Janacek land, a few visits to Hukvaldy....
> 
> Vsetín once had a decent ice hockey team. Whatever happened to them???


Well, financial malversations... Nowadays it's just a local affair but good+healthy for the youth: compare that with the poor state of sports in the Netherlands  In Vsetín and Valašsko I guess every male plays or has played Ice hockey and the tradition is being passed on to the next generation.


----------

